# Prophecy of the Kings - a Fantasy Trilogy



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Hello. I am the author of _The Prophecy of the Kings_, a fantasy trilogy which comprises _Legacy of the Eldric, Dragon Rider _ and _Shadow of the Demon_. The three books are now available on Kindle. See below for the links.

Sample chapters and reviews are available on my website http://davidburrows.org.uk/. 

The books have recently achieved a Gold Award  on http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3451. _The Prophecy of the Kings _ was also July Book of the Month on http://www.sciencefictionandfantasy.co.uk/legacy-of-the-eldric.htm.

This review is from Science Fiction and Fantasy Website:

"_In the distant past an all but forgotten race called the Eldric fought against the demon hordes in the legendary Krell Wars. In a close fought battle the Eldric became victorious and banished the soul of the Demon Horde's leader, a sorcerer of immense power known as Drachar. After the battle the Eldric disappeared from the land, taking with them the knowledge of sorcery lest another rise up and misuse the power and they, along with the war and knowledge of demons faded into myth and legend.

Recent times have given rise to a prophecy that says the shade of Drachar will rise again and with him the demon hordes.

Kaplyn is a prince of the realm who is desperate to escape the stifling confines of the Royal Court and sneaks away for an adventure. Kaplyn manages to find trouble soon enough in the form of bandits who have captured a stranger to the land. After rescuing this stranger, who goes by the name of Lars and has been shipwrecked on this land after a storm, they soon encounter Vastra, a sorcerer who enlists their help to find a relic of the long dead Eldric. All three soon become embroiled in a quest to discover just what happened to the Legendary Eldric and if possible, bring them back.

Legacy of the Eldric is a classic high fantasy novel, inspired by JRR Tolkien work (as many authors are) the novel manages to pay homage to the Lord of the Rings without any attempts at plagiarism. The central protagonists are rich in character and well fleshed out, Kaplyn the young prince desperate to have some adventure and avoid the drudgery of his high born life, while Lars is the tough but dependable fighter while the sorcerer Vastra is the unknown quantity, somewhat dark and troubled and really only seeming to aid when there is something in it for himself. Vastra shows the weaker elements of the human psyche, greed, selfishness, anger and sometimes even malice but occasionally tempered by more positive character traits.

The plot is quite fast paced with the minimum amount of world building needed to give background to the story while the 3rd person narrative is both clear and easy to read. Although the novel does contain the standard fantasy fair of Dwarves, Elves (at least their equivalent) and evil creatures, we are only really introduced to these as the story requires and nothing feels forced.

Legacy of the Eldric is pure escapism, a high fantasy novel that manages to entertain from beginning to end with an easy to read narrative, interesting characters and intelligent world building, I highly recommend this novel to any fan of fantasy fiction."_

For those who have read it - let me know what you think. I would welcome your comments.

Good reading

David


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

Looks interesting! Got a sample. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi David,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi David,

Welcome to Kindleboards.  It's a great place to hang out and meet new people.  I'm fairly new here myself, but I can say that I learned a lot from everyone who post regularly.  Lots of great topics to look through.

Deb


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi David,

Congratulations and welcome to kindle boards  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome. Bought all three for my TBR list (ostly because I have dragon rider's also - but they're Chinese)   Love your covers.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

From another dedicated fantasy writer, I'd like to extend a hand of welcome to you. The water's warm here, so jump right in. Hopefully we'll see you popping into the Writer's Cafe for a little reconnoitering too. Good luck with the book and series. I can't wait to check them out!


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome David!  I'll be sure to check out your books since they are written in my preferred genre  .  Good luck with your writing!
-Jenna


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations. 
Looks interesting.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I decided to give Prophecy of the Kings a try. I'm in the middle of Dragon Rider (book 2) and literally glued to my Kindle! Very solid Fantasy, very well written, utterly enjoyable! And yes, I have already downloaded book 3  

Thank you for a great new find - it just doesn't happen that often anymore.

Anyone into solid epic fantasy just can't afford to pass this one by!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm halfway through Shadow of the Demon (book 3) and couldn't agree more: this is a fantastic trilogy, one of the most enjoyable reads I have had in a while, really! Now it's getting bitter sweet though: can't wait to read what happens next (and how it finishes) and I NEED to read on, but I also don't want it to end and so find myself slowing down, aaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for writing it and bringing your readers such a good time through it David


----------



## chefazn (Jul 12, 2010)

So much to read. . . I'll put this in my queue.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a cool trilogy and compliments on a very professional announcement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the award, David!  Stay warm over there!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Book 1 of The Prophecy of the Kings (Legacy of the Eldric) is our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love to read books with dragons, just bought all three.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I love to read books with dragons, just bought all three.


I thought they were all great and couldn't put them down!!!!! Hope you enjoy them as much as I did


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Hi all

I hope others are enjoying the books. I have created a facebook page for The Prophecy of the Kings. If you are on facebook then sign up. http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122804761106404

Good reading

David


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

This is the latest Amazon review (.co.uk) http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/0955676088/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

_This is the most captivating fantasy work that I have read in the last 10 years. The tale starts as a simple adventure but soon runs into magic, parallel worlds, dragons and souls connected through time and space. The story unfolds in 3-D technicolour in your mind as you read with each character coming to life as they arrive in the storyline. If you like your fantasy with twists and turns written with a refreshing originality, then this is the book for you._

Take a read of the trilogy for yourself. If you have read the books, let me know what you think or post your own review.

Good reading

David


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

This is the latest Amazon.co.uk review http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/0955676053/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

_"The Legacy of Eldric was brilliant. It had me completely gripped. I was torn between not wanted to put it down, but also being so tense (I couldn't possibly admit to being scared!) that I almost didn't want to read on... but I just had to. It just had me hooked - I'm half way through the next one, and think the third might just have to be my Christmas present to myself.

If you like reading about elves, dragons, demons and all kinds of fantasy adventures - then I thoroughly recommend The Legacy of Eldric to you. Enjoy (I did!)"_

Try it for yourself while the low price holds and let me know what you think

David


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Apparently 40% of people believe in guardian angels. What do you believe? Read the Prophecy of the Kings and see how the author deals with this subject. For most people the link with their guardian angel is tenuous, a warning in the dark of the night, a feeling on entering a room for the first time, ghostly eyes and not being alone … 

      Imagine then a guardian angel being your twin: a twin who died in the womb and was never born. How much closer would your link be with your guardian? How would that affect your life, being closer to the spirit world? Would you use that power for good, or for ill?

      Imagine your guardian spirit being the shade of a dead emperor from another world: a world not much different to yours; a world at war, a war at the behest of the emperor who is now your guardian: a world with a dark secret. How would this affect your dreams? Could you sleep? 

      Imagine your guardian being a demon. Now the link to the spirit world is complete. At night your dreams are no longer your own. Look into the demon world and see the horror they create. Live with that … and rejoice. What would that make you?

These are the characters in the books. Read the novels and see who you are most like. How would you cope?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just checked out the new cover art for book 1, and have to say that I really like it! But it doesn't fit as well with the cover art of books 2 and 3 - are you going to change the covers of those too?


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Neo. No, I like books 2 and 3 cover art. A few folk said they didn't like book 1. I had a think about it and asked the artist for this scene in particular. I'll privately post the scene so as not to ruin it for others.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Sales of Prophecy of the Kings has hit 1000 ebooks so thanks all. Please let me know what you think.

Drachar's Demons. Thanks all for the help choosing the title. The book is finished bar the editing. I have just had the front cover designed. I'll post a copy on my blog http://newfantasytrilogybydavidburrows.blogspot.com/

David


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

I'd just like to say than you to everyone who has bought an e-book, and a special thanks for the reviews. They are always appreciated. Keep them coming.

Anyone interested in becoming a fan - my facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Prophecy-of-the-kings-a-fantasy-novel/197567296949644

Feel free to ask any questions about the book. Coming soon, Drachar's Demons. Note also, cheaper US softback books - http://davidburrows.org.uk/usbooks.html. UK price reduction coming soon.

Good reading

David


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Please check out the following site for reviews of Prophecy of the Kings. All reviews are linked to their source so are genuine.

http://davidburrows.org.uk/reviews.html

The website also gives sample chapters and links to purchase the books on kindle.

David


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

This is an extract from a recent review of The Prophecy of the Kings from Risingshadow.net

_I can recommend this book to readers who enjoy reading traditional epic fantasy stories, because it's among the best new traditional fantasy books published during the recent years._

Great review and thanks. Read the full review at http://en.risingshadow.net/articles/168-a-review-of-david-burrows-prophecy-of-the-kings-trilogy-omnibus

It's a very fair review giving both positive and negative aspects, but the quote above is excellent.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Really, really excellent review.http://dragonsheroesandwizards.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/Series-Review-Prophecy-of-the-Kings-by-David-Burrows.html

"*Series Breakdown*. This is an action packed, fast paced tale that packed a whole lot of punch in just a few pages. Book one sets the scene, covers the worldbuilding and introduces most of the main characters. Book two increases the pace as it focuses almost totally on action and conflict. Book three continues the action, rushing towards a crescendo of an ending which evolved out of a series of twists I never saw coming. The ending itself was an equal mixture of happy and sad not to mention largely unexpected.

*What I liked*. Pretty much everything. I loved the premise of alternate realms. I loved the interplay of dragons, demons, dwarves, heroes and magic. I liked the fact that though there was a prophecy, it was not used as an excuse for everything that took place. Much the opposite. It hardly played a role at all except to explain why the main characters came together how and when they did. Beyond that, the outcome rested squarely in their hands. I never got the impression that some all powerful, all knowing prophecy dangled them along like puppets on a string. I also enjoyed the tension filled, edge of your seat, pace of the entire story." 4 Stars


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

New review from Nav Logan

*The Prophecy of the Kings by David Burrows.*

This is a book that slowly builds into a great epic tale of adventure. Like a good stew, it takes time for the full flavour to be revealed but it is well worth the wait. It builds and builds as the story is revealed until it becomes a masterful piece of fantasy. It is a long read, but well worth the effort and you will be well rewarded for your perseverance. I know I was.
In particular, I loved the dark psyche of the dragons, which was very cleverly thought out and presented within the second part of the story. By the time you get to the third book of the trilogy, where you are transported into the realms of hell and fight demons, as well as feasting with dwarves, and many other adventures, the tale has you well and truly hooked, and there is no getting off until the final, explosive finale. *Brilliant read. *
http://www.amazon.com/Prophecy-Kings-Trilogy-David-Burrows/product-reviews/1450520545/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Very nice and considered comment. Thanks Nav


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Really nice review from Amazon.com. Many thanks Samantha.

4.0 out of 5 stars Great Trilogy, June 18, 2014
By 
Samantha Grayson (UK)

This review is from: _The Prophecy of the Kings_ - Omnibus Edition (Kindle Edition)
Fantasy book lovers will love the _Prophecy of the Kings_. It has everything a good fantasy book should have; from dwarves to dragons , wizards and a big battle. We have the 'journey,' and the friendship.

The author acknowledges that he is a fan of fantasy books, especially _Lord of the Rings_ and this does show. There are points in the story where you can clearly see influences from other books. Writing something completely original though is not easy. It is original enough to be a book in its own right

The characters here are great, the story strong and the description of the locations amazing. In places it could do with a little editing but overall this is a great read.

Suitable for teens to older fantasy readers.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Nice review, many thanks Ian.

"The Prophecy of the Kings trilogy is a sweeping adventure with an epic feel to it - a world of magical happenings and fantastic creatures, but all the while with a darker edge to it at times and some elements of horror and suspense. It is a trilogy that I enjoyed so much that I have re-read it, and I still remember how moved I was on first reading the dramatic and emotional climax to the story.

There are a lot of books that tackle the fantasy genre of course, and so it is crucial to any endeavor in this field to not only display imagination and drama, but also to provide characters that the reader can connect to and care about. This trilogy achieves that in spades and so keeps you reading because you care about what is happening to the main characters - to this day I even retain a certain affection for the wayward sorcerer Vastra, as well as the central characters of Kaplyn and Lars.

Perhaps there are ideas here that are common to the genre - I am certainly reminded at times of Lord of the Rings and such like - but they are taken up and given new energy and dramatic context, all set against the building menace of the rising might of Trosgarth. Fundamentally, this is a quest story - an epic journey through both a vast land and a swathe of time, and like all good journeys it is full of scenes and adventures that will stay in the memory long after the quest is finished." http://www.amazon.com/Prophecy-Kings-Trilogy-David-Burrows/product-reviews/1450520545/ref=cm_cr_dp_qt_see_all_top?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=byRankDescending#reviews-container?sortBy=recent&reviewerType=all_reviews&formatType=all_formats&filterByStar=all_stars


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

My book Prophecy of the Kings is a finalist entry for a prize on a site Bookbzz. Unfortunately the next stage is voting, which I hadn't realised, so anyone who has read Prophecy of the Kings and wishes to express an opinion please do so here http://bookbzz.com/prize-writer-fantasy-fiction-vote/

Every vote will be greatly appreciated.Yours gratefully










David


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Latest but shortest review (any Authors beat this?)

"Enjoyed much, kept interested and wantihg more." http://www.amazon.com/Prophecy-Kings-Trilogy-David-Burrows/dp/1450520545/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Nice, economic review and very much appreciated.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Win a FREE copy of the OMNIBUS edition. That's all three books in one volume - and the tale starts and ends in this volume. A concise and compelling tale for you to win. Hurry ends soon. Check out my Fantasy Jokes blog and see if you can do better.

http://davidsfantasyjokes.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/win-fantasy-book-prophecy-of-kings.html

Visit my website for more information about my books http://davidburrows.org.uk/

Good reading

David


----------



## sumary (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of fantasy and science fiction. I love the concept. I will bookmark it and check it out.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

sumary said:


> I'm a huge fan of fantasy and science fiction. I love the concept. I will bookmark it and check it out.


Many thanks for the reply and apologies for the delay, been on holiday in Edinburgh. I hope you enjoy the books as much as I did in writing them and a Happy New Year to you


----------

